# Does size matter....?



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

does having diffent body weight have a bearing on sex? if yes, how do u compensate for that variance, my sweetheart is a plus size woman really curvy, well built and i'm jus a tall skinny guy. getting married soon. need help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Renegade (May 16, 2012)

She's your sweetheart, you're getting married. She's apparently into you. What more do you care?

Or is there more to the story?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

as long as you're happy to be squeezed tight between her thighs and can give her a good pounding into the mattress you should be fine!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Not at all. Don't over think it really it does not matter at all. Just enjoy it!


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

The real answer is "yes." But there are simple fixes. 

Pillows under her hips can help position her better for missionary. They can also be useful for penetration from behind. Products on the market such as "Love Wedges" or the like can help you with positioning, too.

If she's flexible (and many larger ladies are), don't be afraid to get her legs up in the air during missionary. This will help get you even deeper inside, which will thrill you both!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> as long as you're happy to be squeezed tight between her thighs and can give her a good pounding into the mattress you should be fine!


I like the way you talk Dolly!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Sabrina,
You are right about the legs up in the air during missionary, my ex loved it, and I loved having her legs on my shoulders while I was pounding her like a jackhammer.....god it's been six months, my jackhammer needs to be used again


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

[you're getting married soon and don't know if her weight will have an impact on sex?may want to figure that one out prior ]

I go along with the poster above,If you are having sex now then start doing all the things people are suggesting and learn more after you get married.


----------



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Well i was raised in a straight jacket way, in my family topics about sex were'nt discussd, even Our walls would have crackd if they heard anything about sex being discussed, twas taboo, but now its my concern cause i want to share this marriage gift with my SO, wthowt inhibitions. Clueles and getting married, thats why i asked about size... Cause in all romantic movies iv watchd, i havent people making owt who resemabl my case. Hop im nt sounding silly or smthng crazy.
Thanx for the responses above, i'l put them to good use
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

So if I understand this right you are a Virgin ,if that true then stay on the net and start educating yourself,I am sure there are websites that talk about positions and it includes positions for people of size and most likely pictures or go down to your local book store and in there sexuality section they also have books but number one is to educate yourself and get some confidence.

Also remember to HAVE FUN and do not get all serious,spend the day naked just talking and having sex and trying all kinds of different positions,some will work but some may not but who cares it a no lose situation and when they don't work have a good laugh.


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Edit: I am deleting what I had originally written in this post, as it was a bit too personal about my husband and I. I do hope the OP got to read it though for the duration I had it up. To summarize, I will simply mention that I am substantially overweight while my husband is slim/fit. Yet we don't have any problems in the physical intimacy department, nor do we need any special props. So OP, you will be just fine, even if your wife is heavy. Although I can't speak for extreme cases of obesity, for general overweight or obesity, I don't think there will be any issues with being unable to penetrate your partner during intercourse. As long as you are both attracted to each other and are sexually responsive to each other's touch, then the weight isn't a barrier. NOW I have heard of husbands who aren't able to sexually respond to their wives as they aren't attracted to their wives for being obese... but that's a totally different issue. That is more of a psychological barrier rather than a physical barrier. As long as you ARE attracted to her (just as my husband is attracted to me), then there won't be any intercourse problems due to her size. I have heard some guys say that heavier girls are less physically active in bed, while other guys say the opposite (that they've been with heavy girls who were amazing lovers), so I don't really think a woman's size has much of any bearing in her ability.


----------

